# My little men are up for adoption ): ..



## Stephanee (Jan 12, 2014)

*(North Ga) can't travel far.* Unfortunately, both my young nephews and I have become severely allergic to our babies. To the point where sleep is a thing of the past and neither of us can take medication for allergies. My parents want them out asap. Monkee and Luke have literally become my life and i've never been closer to a pair of rats than this.  I'm posting on here because none of my friends can take them, and I want to save Craigslist as a very very last resort. 

Here's Luke! 








Luke is our trooper. He's gotten himself into trouble do to his independence & sneakiness (like nearly getting himself decapitated!) He's a sweet little guy, very social, alert, smart and energetic. He's a bit under 5 months old and loves people and hair . He's great with gentle kids as he belongs to my kid nephew. Luke goes everywhere with him and sometimes with me and he's great. He hops when he runs and it's the cutest thing!

Here's Monkee! (enjoying his weekly 3 mealworms)








Words can't describe my love for this boy, not that I don't love Luke, only Luke belongs to my nephew and Monkee is mine. He's so very special to me. Anyway, Monkee is a 4 month old Irish Blue Fawn boy, and incredibly smart! He comes with me everywhere, walks outside with me everywhere and loves people so much. He loves everything he comes into contact with! Including all sorts of animals. He knows a lot of tricks and is quite the charmer with each and every smooch he plants on you. 

_Both these boys are very well socialized and healthy. They get along with just about anything..which could be dangerous because they aren't afraid of other animals or things they probably should be afraid of! They're currently on Oxbow and fresh fruits/veggies plus live prey. They're used to being treated like a human so they don't quite know they're rats.. _​


----------



## Stephanee (Jan 12, 2014)

Scratch that, craigslist won't ever be an option..and unless someone from on here could take them in, I refuse to let them go.


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

If only we were closer to each other i would in a heartbeat


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ugh! I've been wanting two new boys and I live in AL, but my mother is not keen on allowing me to get another pair. What cuties! Trust me mine are so spoiled and far from afraid of even my dog and now my dog is afraid of them because of how courageous they are heehee. Good luck! I'll ask my friends and maybe try and convince my mom.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

You could keep your rats out of your bedroom alltogether like I do. And after I have played with them, I grab a quick shower. I also wear the same clothes repeatedly when I am playing with them. I just cast my rat clothes in a drawer when I am not playing with them. It really helps with allergies.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

DustyRat said:


> You could keep your rats out of your bedroom alltogether like I do. And after I have played with them, I grab a quick shower. I also wear the same clothes repeatedly when I am playing with them. I just cast my rat clothes in a drawer when I am not playing with them. It really helps with allergies.


I do this as well because I'm mildly allergic to them and my wife is pretty badly allergic. I do wash my "rat clothes" after each play time though to cut down on being around it. I clean their room a lot with dusting and vacuuming. I've also started doing some of the waterless pet soap cleaning. You may not have the option of keeping them in a spare room, but it helps if you can. With the not taking allergy meds is it just a money issue or other (sorry being nosey)? I cannot afford to go back on my allergy shots currently hence my reaction to them. I do take Allegra D though which essentially helps with all allergies. The pills come in twelve hour doses. Since I spend a minimum of 3-4 hours with my guys I break one in half, take it an hour before play time and take a shower afterwards. The boys look lovely! Hopefully you can find a solution without getting rid of them.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Speaking of meds, Reactine is a really good choice for rta allergies. It is what I use.


----------



## Stephanee (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll give all of this a try! Thanks for the info. The hard part is really convincing my mom that there's ways to avoid the allergic reactions. Worse comes to worse, I will only adopt them out to someone on here!


----------



## LuvDaRats (May 26, 2013)

I don't know what kind of wait time they may have for surrenders but the GA Rat Rescue may be able to help (http://garatrescue.homestead.com/adopt.html). Best option though is always to see if you can make arrangements and modifications so that you can keep your boys, Im personally fairly allergic to my rats but I refuse to let them go. I am on a few meds for it, employ a specific cleaning and bedding regiment which helps along with hepa filters and air washers going in their closed off room. There are ways to do it, you just got to try them all to see what works best for you. A absolutely last resort solution may be the GRR but see what you can do first, just wanted to get the contact info out there just in case though.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wish I would have seen this post earlier. I live in marietta,ga, I just adopted 2 boys that are around 1 1/2-2 months old. I was on this forum in hopes of finding boys in my area, one boy I just adopted looks like Luke, his name is Nugget, hes tiny.


----------

